# Dog proof beaver sets



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey just wondering if any of you guys know of a way to set dog proof beaver traps. The place I want to trap this fall has a lot of duck, goose, and pheasant hunters and there is no way I want to catch any of them on accident. Thanks for any advice


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Wait till good ice and get em under the ice. Or get em the first week the ice recedes from shore in spring.

No dogs, no people, and better fur.


----------

